# Error unquoted string in rc.conf



## grimx (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't boot into FreeBSD 9 because I forgot an end quote in /etc/rc.conf.
How do I fix it?


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 19, 2012)

Press 6 in the boot menu: escape to loader prompt. Then type:

```
unload
load kernel
boot
```
you are in single-user mode, and your root filesystem is mounted read-only, so


```
% fsck
% mount -uo rw /
```
Correct your problems. Then:

```
% reboot
```


----------



## setevoy (Aug 19, 2012)

In Russian, but with screenshots:

rc.conf: Syntax error: Underminated quoted string

Hope, this will help.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2012)

zhoopin said:
			
		

> Press 6 in the boot menu: escape to loader prompt. Then type:
> 
> ```
> unload
> ...


Press "S" when the "beasty" menu comes up. No need to load and unload the kernel to get to single user mode. Simply typing *boot -s* would have worked too


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 19, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Press "S" when the "beasty" menu comes up. No need to load and unload the kernel to get to single user mode. Simply typing *boot -s* would have worked too



You're right :r, It's a bad things that I used to do, because of innumerable kernel problem in the past.


----------

